# towing with a 2015 Rogue



## dorkshoei (May 17, 2016)

Hi.

We just bought a 2015 Nissan Rogue S. I have an old 1994 Ford Ranger pickup that I use for transporting my motorcycle, dump runs etc.

I use the Ranger so rarely that I was thinking of getting rid of it and instead purchasing a small utility trailer. This would save $400 in insurance a year plus $120 in road tax. Also the Ranger is so old it lacks any airbags.

I was wondering what people thought of this in light of the Rogue's CVT. Nissan specs 1000 pounds as the towing limit, the lightweight 4x6 trailers I'm looking at (approx same size as Ranger's bed) are around 250 pounds and the most I would tow would be 500 pounds with me usually towing around 300 pounds.

I'm assuming that Nissan is being conservative with the 1000 pound rating, so at 750 pounds I should be just fine.

Also, curious what people are using for the hitch? Nissan sells a class-1 hitch (which is fine for the 1000 rated load limit) but it's pretty spendy. Draw-Tite has a class-3 (which is obviously way overkill) which is reasonably priced (I can't quite figure out if I have to trim any bodywork or not) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KQPB760

Suggestions/comments gratefully accepted. Thanks!


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Trailer.*

I had a class 3 on our 14 Rogue for our bike rack, we did pull an ultralight trailer with our kayaks too. I wouldn't exceed the 1K tow rating. I took the hitch off our 10 Rogue and put it on the 14. I just got a class 3 for our 15 Murano off Amazon for $116. Curt is the brand, nicely made. I believe the on we had on the Rogue was from Amazon too, but not as nicely put together.


----------



## halsfolly (Nov 4, 2016)

I owned a 2010 ford Focus with a 1.4 litre engine and they also said not to tow over 1000 lbs. I asked the same question on the Focus forum. Where I found out that Ford Focus's sold in Europe are rated with much higher towing rates. What it all boils down to is that all manufacturers of autos sold in the good old U. S. of A. are afraid of litigation and are in CYA modes with their towing ratings. And one dude on the Focus forum towed a small pull trailer RV weighing as I remember at about 2000 lbs (Or maybe heavier) with no ill affects other than lower mileage. So you do the math!


----------



## Kirbinator (Jul 27, 2004)

Recently purchased a 2016 Rogue, specs recommenced 1,000 lb towing weight, salesman said it would handle 2,000 but recommended
adding a tow package transmission cooling radiator, also curious how it would handle towing about 1300 lbs over mountains of Tenn.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What I want to understand is how can the 2015 Nissan X trail ( the Rogue outside of North America) have tow ratings of either 1500Kg or 2000 kg for diesel manual versions?

https://www.carsguide.com.au/nissan/x-trail/towing-capacity/2015. Mind you those numbers seem high to me. My 2006 X trail is rated at 2000 lbs.

As for the Focus, I think it probably experienced some engine and transmission strain. I think this article is on point.
https://blog.cargurus.com/2011/07/22/why-a-ford-focus-shouldnt-have-a-tow-hitch


----------



## martin23 (Apr 13, 2019)

I had a class 3 on our 14 Rogue for our bike rack


----------



## Flutiebills (May 5, 2019)

DO NOT TOW WITH CVT !


----------

